# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: افزايش تعداد كاربران Remote Desktop windows server 2008 r2

## ordukhani

در Remote Desktop windows server 2008  بر خلاف نسخه هاي قبلي فقط يك كاربر مي تواند به سرور remote بزند براي اينكه اين محدوديت را از بين ببريم و كاربران بيشتري بتوانند remote بزنند يكي از راه حل ها به شرح زير هست.

1- Registry Editor را باز مي كنيم
(c:\windows\regedit.exe) يا rune > regedit

2-برين به شاخه  HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\TerminalServer

3-اگر فايل fSingleSessionPerUserوجود نداشت آن را با همين اسم و با فرمت DWORD  ايجاد كنيد

4-فايل  fSingleSessionPerUserرا باز كنيد و مقدار آن را از يك به صفر تغيير دهيد

5- و دكمه ok را بزنيد

----------

